# New Flueted Lenses



## 1817cent (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks Pete!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2022)

Looking good, Jay!
Don’t let anyone tell you, that fluted lenses aren’t legit on the deluxe Autocycle.



This from the 1936 introduction.



Oh, Yeah!
Totally legit!
😎


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Looking good, Jay!
> Don’t let anyone tell you, that fluted lenses aren’t legit on the deluxe Autocycle.
> View attachment 1655190
> This from the 1936 introduction.
> ...




PHOTOSHOPPED!…

Jk aside, that’s very cool proof that they indeed came equipped on Schwinn AC.


----------



## sarmisluters (Jul 1, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Thanks Pete!!
> 
> View attachment 1654894



Vertical, they go in vertical …


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## 1817cent (Jul 1, 2022)

Thanks for the info on how they go in Marty and Sarmisluters.  I will correct them.  I had never seen them before until Pete offered them to me.  Now i just need to find 3 more pair! 😄😄


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 1, 2022)

For sale? Glass? Plastic? Cast? Vacuformed? Diameter?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2022)

Very thick glass, rarely for sale, a hot commodity when they do become available.
To be fair to the purists, I don’t think they were ever, actually delivered on the deluxe Autocycles, 1936-1941, but they were made by/for Seiss mfg, for their auxiliary light kits as displayed by Catfish.
They also made them in red glass for use as a tail light.
That early Schwinn literature, is interesting, in that it at least shows, that the artist’s conception was of the twin Seiss light kit, equipped with fluted lenses.
I always used them, just because they were period/manufacturer correct, and they just looked so good.
Simple as that.
No approval from the Schwinn Police needed.
The factory literature confirms it.
🤩


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 1, 2022)

Available?


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 1, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Available?



Rarely


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2022)

I had a golden opportunity to buy six sets of them way back when, and I’ve been living off them every since. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2022)

The last pair I had in stock, went to finishing off the, 1941 Super Deluxe Autocycle.

Time to buy some more. Lol!
🤣


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2022)

This $835 piece of art only shows lots of thigh. 🤣






Thigh close up...


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2022)

Hard to tell if those are fluted lenses, but that artist sure captured the joy of cycling.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 1, 2022)

All you guys with your hanging tank AC have the wrong sprocket!!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 1, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> All you guys with your hanging tank AC have the wrong sprocket!!
> 
> View attachment 1655482




Ha NOPE ...4 hole Sawblade (htf) for the rear drummies!!!   purdy good for an 'artists rendering'
which are usually way off...
Won that poster BTW...always wanted one


----------



## Nashman (Jul 2, 2022)

Bicycle porn.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 2, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I had a golden opportunity to buy six sets of them way back when, and I’ve been living off them every since. Lol!




But none of us like hording things as some people on here would make out to be a bad thing.

I call it "future proofing"

Hoard on folks, hoard on!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 2, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> But none of us like hording things as some people on here would make out to be a bad thing.
> 
> I call it "future proofing"
> 
> Hoard on folks, hoard on!



👀 👀 👀 👀 👀 👀 👀 👀 😙😙😙😙
Ya casi lo puedo Ver!! YA CASI, CASI...

YOUR ARE READY TOOOOO...J.T.DE..D.k.S...

JIJIJIJI....AAAHHII LUUULYYY..
😎😙😎😙😜



BTW...UN POQUITO MAS Y FUUUAAAA... 🤣 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
En el Otro lado!!! 😆


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2022)

I call it, Inventory.


----------

